# Nitrite Levels



## Janice L (Jan 30, 2012)

My nitrite level is at 0.8 right now. Been doing water changes the last couple days and it doesn't seem to be lowering. Is there anything else I can do to lower it faster?

Thanks!

Janice


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

How long has the tank been running? filtration type? tank size? how many fish and type? Live plants? more info needed please.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. yes more info is needed, as much as possible. how much water have you been changing, how often. Cheers


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Until you are able to get at the cause for this (e.g. new tank still cycling or something else), you should know that you can use Prime at up to 5x the normal ratio, in order to detoxify the nitrite to keep your fish safe while you're trying to resolve the underlying issue. If I recall correctly, I believe this 5x dosage of Prime can detoxify up to 1 ppm of nitrite.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

If you are cycling a new tank, all it takes is time. You have to wait for the right bacteria that consumes Nitrite to kick in.
All of a sudden it will just drop off to nothing and your Nitrates will start to slowly climb. The fact that you see nitrites indicated that your cycling is in full swing.


----------

